# Annual giveaway trip for trophy redfish - october 18 2014



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 3, 2014)

It's been a while since I have offered a "free" Fishing Trip here on the GON. So, I have decided to offer this again and the timing couldn't be better for some top-shelf Redfish action! Also, this will be a great learning experience for any of you that have never done this or want to learn how by sharing my 25 years of Redfishing experience with you and your crew.

Many of the members here I know, but some I don't know.. Either way, all of you are welcome to enter for FREE.  

WHEN IS THE TRIP AND DRAWING? ---- We'll randomly pick one GON member on October 13th for a Free Redfish trip on October 18th.

See the trip details below.

HOW TO ENTER ----- Simply reply to this post to say you're in! Or, feel free to PM my GON inbox.

WHAT YOU NEED TO BRING IF YOU WIN  ----- As with all of our fishing charters, all you'll need to bring is your food and drinks. Your fishing licenses, permits, etc. will all be covered whether you have them or not. No worries. You'll simply get on the boat and go.

HOW MANY PEOPLE CAN YOU BRING ALONG  ----- The winner may go alone, or may invite along (2) others, kids or adults.

General FAQ

What size boat would we fish on? Normally, I fish with our main charter boat, a 27 ft. Custom Built Rambo Center Console.

Where do we leave from? We'll leave from Hickory Bluff Marina just a few minutes off I-95 at Exit 26.

How long is the trip? We'll more than likely fish about 6 hours or possibly longer, depending on the bite.

Are their Hotels nearby? Yes, at Exit 29 there are several nice hotels that are very affordable.

What happens if the Marine Weather is foul? In the event of foul weather, we'll attempt to re-schedule. Aside of rain or very heavy winds, we'll more than likely be able to fish.

Feel free to message me with other questions if you dont see the answer here.


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 3, 2014)

Awesome!!!! Put my name in please.


----------



## loveulongtine (Oct 3, 2014)

Im in!!!!


----------



## archer47 (Oct 3, 2014)

put my name in the hat.. THANKS for doing this


----------



## BigRedObsession (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in..


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 3, 2014)

Im in. Mighty nice of you to do this for folks.


----------



## Trapnfish (Oct 3, 2014)

count me in thanks for doing this


----------



## tunafish (Oct 3, 2014)

im in!!!!!!


----------



## brown518 (Oct 3, 2014)

Please enter my name.

Thanks


----------



## FUGAZI (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Rhodes (Oct 3, 2014)

Put me in Cap'n!


----------



## Deceiver (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Noahsark (Oct 3, 2014)

Put me in Thanks for doing this.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 3, 2014)

Add my name to the list please, thanks in advance for offering this on your dime.


----------



## ghost8026 (Oct 3, 2014)

Im in........ thanks for the opportunity i enjoy reading all you post


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in.  Great gesture Mr. Lott!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 3, 2014)

Im in. Thanks for offering this.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Oct 3, 2014)

Sign me up CAPT and good luck to everyone


----------



## mbaker8686 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in!  Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 3, 2014)

Im in! Thats my birthday weekend too.


----------



## basser (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm In thanks.


----------



## Chris B (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in.  Thanks Capt!


----------



## WinMag.300 (Oct 3, 2014)

*in*

im in


----------



## mikelogg (Oct 3, 2014)

Im in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Steve762us (Oct 3, 2014)

Hooah! My hat's in the ring!

...will you take the Rambo into Christmas Creek, at low tide, Cap'n Richie?!?!


----------



## fishmonger (Oct 3, 2014)

Awesome! I'm in.

FM


----------



## RickyB (Oct 3, 2014)

Captain Richie, I thank you for kindness

Put me on the list please.


----------



## jfinch (Oct 3, 2014)

Put my name in the hat too.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in.  Thanks.  That's the boys 12th bday.


----------



## GEAUXFIISHING (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Rick Alexander (Oct 3, 2014)

*Put me in there too*

That'd be awesome.


----------



## girdle bug (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Monti61 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in...Thanks


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in! Thanks Capt.


----------



## killswitch (Oct 3, 2014)

I would like to throw my name in the hat.  Thanks, Capt.


----------



## jatola77 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in thanks


----------



## may1501 (Oct 3, 2014)

i'm in please


----------



## s4hinds (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Captain Ron (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in! !


----------



## thatbassboy (Oct 3, 2014)

In!!


----------



## CBqakNflats (Oct 3, 2014)

Put me in Capt.Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## louieb57 (Oct 3, 2014)

I am in. thanks


----------



## dwells (Oct 3, 2014)

I am in


----------



## seeker (Oct 3, 2014)

Please enter my name and thanks for the offer.


----------



## rebel bruiser (Oct 3, 2014)

*Fishing Trip*

I'm In---Thanks For The Chance !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

Shoot I reckon so !!!


----------



## Dominion (Oct 4, 2014)

Dominion is in.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 4, 2014)

Awesome!!!I'm in.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 4, 2014)

Sign me up! Love running with the Bulls.


----------



## Quailbriar (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm in and thanks for the chance to fish!!


----------



## pic217 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm in, thanks for the chance.


----------



## Akairman (Oct 4, 2014)

*very generous of you*

I'm in, very kind of you for offering the trip


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you! Put my name in please.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm in....thanks for you offer and good luck to all.


----------



## oldmossyhorns (Oct 4, 2014)

Awesome,  Add me please


----------



## carver (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm in, Thanks


----------



## Bjaillette (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm in Capt.!! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm in ! I have never caught a red fish before but I have heard it is a lot of fun. Thanks for the chance for a trip.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Oct 4, 2014)

Please put me in Captain...


----------



## mudmanh41 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey Richie I am In. Been a long time since I was down there. 

Pat


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Oct 5, 2014)

I would like to win please


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 5, 2014)

put me in please. thank you.


----------



## jwd539 (Oct 5, 2014)

Enter me


----------



## donblfihu (Oct 5, 2014)

I'd like to fish


----------



## michaelmiracle (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks, Cap'n.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'd like to go .


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 5, 2014)

Please enter my name  ... Thanks!!


----------



## ddb (Oct 6, 2014)

count me in


----------



## Silver Bullet (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm in!  Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## May Twin (Oct 6, 2014)

Im in Capt!!!


----------



## mlbowfin (Oct 6, 2014)

Will pass up opening morning of gun season for a day on the reds. IN!


----------



## JonesCoJason (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm In


----------



## morelans (Oct 6, 2014)

Put my name in the hat please!  Oct 18th is my Birthday too!

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## dh88 (Oct 6, 2014)

Im in thanks for the chance!


----------



## BG77 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## micahdean (Oct 6, 2014)

*Trip Giveaway*

I'M IN!!! 

Thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## suchesbowhunter (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm in also.  Very generous offer, thank you.


----------



## xs5875 (Oct 7, 2014)

Im in....never done any redfishin'


----------



## Knotmuch (Oct 7, 2014)

I would love the opportunity


----------



## ParkerBorland (Oct 7, 2014)

Count me in please.  Thanks!


----------



## whatknot (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm In.


----------



## shawncweed (Oct 7, 2014)

*I'm in...*

A chance to fish with the man, the myth, the legend...please count me in! Thanks...


----------



## armyvet4583 (Oct 7, 2014)

Add me


----------



## FishermanSailor (Oct 7, 2014)

Put my name in the hat Captain!


----------



## ryanmarchall (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## t-mar (Oct 8, 2014)

*contest*

I'm in and thanks for the chance. Enjoy your posts on GON


----------



## nickel back (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## chriswkbrd (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## blu catz (Oct 8, 2014)

Iam in, thanks


----------



## Loafy (Oct 8, 2014)

*OH Yeah!*

Sign me up.


----------



## mike1225 (Oct 8, 2014)

Count me in. Thanks!!!


----------



## vanillagorilla (Oct 8, 2014)

Add me to the pot. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## choppy1 (Oct 8, 2014)

im IN


----------



## jblood (Oct 9, 2014)

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## sethman1111 (Oct 9, 2014)

im in


----------



## tattooedfisherman (Oct 9, 2014)

Im in!


----------



## coltday (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Oct 10, 2014)

IN please


----------



## TroutFisher87 (Oct 11, 2014)

*Giveaway*

Please put me in Cap'n!  Thanks


----------



## YakKen (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## The Captain (Oct 12, 2014)

Im in


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 12, 2014)

Remember, tomorrow is the drawing. I found a really cool randomizer program online when I did this years ago that will enter all the usernames and then do a random select.

I have everyone entered so far. Thank you to all who have replied and expressed interest! 

I hope all of you are having a blessed and fishy weekend!


----------



## jams97ls (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Trapnfish (Oct 13, 2014)

What time are you picking the winner?


----------



## king george (Oct 14, 2014)

im in


----------

